# Easy soap recipe?



## TJN66 (Aug 29, 2004)

Hi Ladies,
I wanted to know if you had a really simple recipe for a first time soapmaker? I am going shopping tomorrow for the oils but Im not quite sure what to get. 

I have made soap one other time. It didnt turn out so well. I made a castile soap. 

Thanks!


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

The walmart soap recipe is easy and it turns out nicely, too. 

http://dairygoatinfo.com/index.php/topic,17.0.html


----------



## TJN66 (Aug 29, 2004)

Thanks!


----------



## Prickle (May 9, 2009)

I have a simple recipe that uses standard measurements, rather than weight. It makes a small batch, about 1 lb.

It's good for experimenting with. You can try whatever combination of oils and fats you'd like as long as you keep the measurements the same. 

1 c. coconut or palm kernal oil

1 c. oil or fat of choice (or any combination of oils/fats you'd like to try)

1/4 c. lye

1 c. cool water

You'll need some non reactive containers - glass, plastic, ceramic, stainless steel - something plastic, wood or stainless to stir with and a candy thermometer.

I use a stick blender for mixing but you can stir by hand.

Pour water into a glass, plastic or ceramic container. Slowly add the lye and mix until dissolved, set aside to cool to 115*. (I use a two cup Pyrex measuring cup and a plastic spoon to mix the water and lye. )

In pan heat oils/fat to 115* then transfer to a mixing bowl. Slowly pour the lye mixture into the oil, stirring constantly. Mixture should start to thicken in approx 10 to 15 min.

When it start to trace, becomes thick but still stirrable, kinda like pudding, you can incorporate scent oils or other add ins. 

Pour into mold and allow to cure at least 24 hours before cutting. It make 3-4 nice sized bars.

I've made a pretty decent goat milk soap with this recipe by using 1/2 cup water to 1/4 cup lye and adding 1/2 cup goat milk at trace.


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

There is a formula for easy soap further down the list in this forum. I urge you to use a lye calculator such as Soapcalc and plug the weights into the calculator. You just plug in the weights of each fat or oil and click the calculate button. The lye calculator will automatically figure the amount of liquid and of lye you need forthat recipe. Make sure to weigh all of your ingredients otherwise you may get lye-heavy soap.


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Always run a new recipe through a lye calc, and NEVER substitute one oil for another without rechecking it on a lye calculator. Every oil has a different SAP value, so the lye amount will vary, and in a small batch, a wee bit too much or too little can make a big difference.

Check out Kathy Millers site:

http://www.millersoap.com/


----------

